# head and tail lights



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Are there any companies that make any sort of product that would make the lights look remotely good on an 88 sentra?
becuase i hate my lights way to ugly


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Im looking into clear corner lamps.. I dont think they make them but I was talking to Sentrastud and he said he knows someone who made them so Im going to try that


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

What tailights do you have? The B12 Sentra came with 2 versions. Check my pics (link at the bottom) for the version 2 tails. If you have the version 1's swapping them is a breeze and i think the Version 2's look cooler. 

Im looking at moving the turn signal to the light cluster beside the headlights rather than the bumper. That might help a bit.

Also you can swap to BMW headlights ( i cant remember model of the top of my head) that might help.

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Can you research the year and make for the BMW model we can swap our head lights with...

How you goin do that? Put the blinker on the corner lap?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the headlights can be swapped from the E30 3-series. BTW the Sentra's with vertical taillights look like the ones from that BMW also.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

you have any pictures of the B12 with the 3 series head lights?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *you have any pictures of the B12 with the 3 series head lights? *


nope. Sorry dude. BTW I hate it when people put stuff from other cars on their own so I'm not really going to support you if you try to do it.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

its ok lol...

Why you hate it tho?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I love E30 Bimmers (thinking of getting a project) and I love B12 Sentras. I just don't love them TOGETHER


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hehehe, Ricebox, I guess you dont wanna hear about the 95 Integra Rims i almost bought for 50 bucks at the junkyard!! 

89Sentra-> if you want to avoid Ricebox's wrath there is always this:











Basically, these are just mac- tac or something else that you stick on to make it look cool. 
I think the BMW conversion would look cool, just find one in a junkyard, done get them off a good BMW. You dont wanna hurt a good Bimmer. 

Moving the blinkers up shouldnt be too hard, just switch the running lights out with the blinkers. Ill try soon!

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks I'm going to look Saturday at the junkyard(s) around me.. And they should just snap on without a problem?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *hehehe, Ricebox, I guess you dont wanna hear about the 95 Integra Rims i almost bought for 50 bucks at the junkyard!!
> *


Actually I almost bought some VW rims. Wheels aren't bad if you take the center cap and logo off. But the guys who put Skyline taillights on their Civics. WTF is that!!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

they should just bolt on without much difficulty.

OR how about S13 Silvia conversion kits COMMERCAILY AVAILABLE for civics adn preludes!!!!

chekc last months scc for the ad!!!

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

^^ i dont get it lol....


they wont fit on my sentra right?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

they wont fit on using the stock frame holes, but theylle fit in the space left when you stock headlights are gone. You should be able to just bolt them on (to new holes) without too much trouble.

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

yeah i got that i was talkin about the silvia for the civics and rpelude lol.. forget it.. im polish...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hehehe, its all good  

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *hehehe, Ricebox, I guess you dont wanna hear about the 95 Integra Rims i almost bought for 50 bucks at the junkyard!!
> 
> 89Sentra-> if you want to avoid Ricebox's wrath there is always this:
> 
> ...


IMO the body kit looks cool but the fin looks funny. but I would definetly put on the kit


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i like that car alot except for its ricey paintjob. The body kit is cool, but I think the spoiler looks out of place cuz its too big. I would go with a wings West spoiler instead!

Its a cool car though!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *hehehe, Ricebox, I guess you dont wanna hear about the 95 Integra Rims i almost bought for 50 bucks at the junkyard!!
> 
> 89Sentra-> if you want to avoid Ricebox's wrath there is always this:
> 
> ...


what are those head lights? they dont look stock. are they from a beamer? and also too Ive seen people around here that get like a a colored sticker strip kinda like they what goes on top your windsheild and cut it to fit over the glass
lense and use something round like a coffee mug
or something like that to cut circles over the acctual light bulb. it looks desent if you know how to do it right


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

the headlight swap shud be done tomorrow. ill post some pictures


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

red88 said:


> *
> what are those head lights? they dont look stock. are they from a beamer? and also too Ive seen people around here that get like a a colored sticker strip kinda like they what goes on top your windsheild and cut it to fit over the glass
> lense and use something round like a coffee mug
> or something like that to cut circles over the acctual light bulb. it looks desent if you know how to do it right *


I think its the stock headlights with covers on them. That way you describes not a bad idea! Maybe Ill try it sometime!

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

well I went to the junyard today and they guy never heard of the e-30 BMW...

he said he needs more information like the years and shit.. can anyone help me out...


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

> Im looking into clear corner lamps.. I dont think they make them


I have clear corners on my sentra.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Where you get them? Can ytou give e some info


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *well I went to the junyard today and they guy never heard of the e-30 BMW...
> 
> he said he needs more information like the years and shit.. can anyone help me out... *


The E30 was the BMW 3-series sold from the mid '80s until '92. E30 is the chassis code, it is the equivilent of calling your Sentra a B12, B13, etc.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Ooo.. so i guess the guy just didnt really know his shit...

thanks.. Ima make a trip there when i come back from cali in early august...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *
> 
> I have clear corners on my sentra. *


where you get them at? and can you post or PM or e-mail info?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get clear turnsignals from APC. Look for the ones that fit the old pickup/Hardbody. They are the exactly the same even though the Sentra is not listed.


----------

